# kindle in the wild



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

Just getting back from vacation (Mt Rushmore- fantastic) and got some coffee and noticed a woman
with a kindle 2.  Of course I started up a conversation and after a little yada yada yada I pulled out my k2 and she when ape!!  She loved my oberon cover.  (she had an medge)  Then my partner sat down and took out her DX with an medge cover- So after writing down this website and oberon website we parted company.  I feel satisfied that I did my duty and feel great about it.  I asked her how many books she had on her K2 and she proudly told me 17!!  Yikes- I have 33 pages.  She obviously has a long way to go!!!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

That is great that you did some enabling  on your vacation.  If she checks out these boards, I'm sure her book count will increase once she finds out about free & bargain books.

I think you did her a great service by showing her that there is more to kindle-ism than what is found on the Amazon site.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Mt. Rushmore woman...hopefully, she'll show up.

Good job, crosj. Always love a good enabling session.  

L


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I have yet to see a Kindle in the wild...


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

This is actually the second time I have seen a kindle.  I can't believe that some people don't know what they are.
I can understand not having one (not really) but not knowing what they are??  Come on, some people live under
rocks.  But then again my neighbor asked me where I went on vacation and when I told him he said "Yea I have
heard of that". I went to Mt Rushmore!!  LOL.  Heard of it??  OMG


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I know they exist but I have yet to see another kindle in the wild. Only the ones in my own home and my aunts k1 and hers was the reason I ordered mine in the first place. Although I placed my order in Jan so I had to wait forever for the k2 because I ordered during the transition but regardless Ive never seen another Kindle in the wild.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I still have never seen a kindle in the wild. In fact, the only other kindle I have ever seen in person belongs to someone I know who occasionally works with me. Actually, no one else that I have ever talked to about my kindle had ever even heard of them before seeing mine or talking to me about it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I was away for the weekend visiting relatives and I got to demo my Kindle to my brother-in-law and his wife. They both seem impressed, though she hated the text to speech voices. She's used to audio books. I didn't make any converts, though, since she is determined to hold out for a flat screen TV.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

When I was in Key West, Florida a few weeks ago, I saw a Kindle 1 at the pool of our timeshare.  On the way home, we upgrade to first class on the plane, and there was a couple there that had new Kindle 2's.  They had just gotten them before their trip.  They had the Amazon cover on the K2's.  They loved my green Forest Oberon, so I gave them the website.  He really liked my Forest cover and I told her she was sure to find something she would like on their site.  So on that trip I was 3 Kindle's out there besides mine.  The airports really seem to know them now and are asking to have you take them out just like you would a computer.  The airline steward's and stewardesses are on to them also.  They asked me to turn it off on take off.  They asked this before take off actually.  They said be sure to turn it off just like the ipods.  It's funny because I do turn off when I'm supposed to.  I guess some people don't do it.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't see the kindle, but today when I was volunteering at school, a family was touring our school and when they came into the office the mom said,"Is that a Kindle you are reading?"  She has a Kindle and has upgraded to Kindle2.  I didn't get to talk to her much as she was on business.  Fun hearing of another Kindle in my town though.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice story. I have yet to see someone in Canada with a Kindle ..... yet. Except for the people I personally know.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Spent two weeks earlier this month with my family on holiday in Vermont. On the flight from California to the East Coast, I spotted another K2 - utterly nekkid. I saw a couple of other Kindles in various airports. 

The members of my family all brought e-readers: my sister had her Sony 505 while Dad and I brought our K2s. 

Our hostess has a K1, dressed only in the original cover, now badly beaten up. I put her onto skins by showing her my family's e-readers all decked out and talked about various covers. Then we went on the computer and now her K1 is skinned and in a red hummingbird Oberon cover. She is very, very happy with her purchases.

Ah, the fun of it all...


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

My family and I are currently on vacation in Cape May, NJ and I saw a woman sitting behind us w/a naked Kindle 2.  She didn't have anything on it and I was concerned for her in terms of sand, salt, etc. but she was happily reading away!  As we packed up for the day I stopped and talked w/her and asked how she liked it and she got a huge smile on her face and said she loved it!  She had gotten one for her son for his 18th birthday and said she had to get one for herself.  Later after dinner we strolled onto the Washington Street Mall where they have lots of gift shops and we went into a place called Whale's Tales and lo and behold they carry Oberon products!  No Kindle covers, but they had some of the pewter hair barrettes, journals and checkbook covers.  It was nice to see some of the other designs and colors in person.  All in all a good Kindle day!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I saw my first DX.  Ever!!!  In the wild!!!

I went to lunch with a friend today and a man at the table next to us was reading his DX.  Cool!  I noticed the waitstaff going out of their way to walk by his table and check it out.  

I'm going to sound repetitive here because you all have told me this, but it's not as big as I thought it would be.  I do wish the edges around it were smaller so the screen were bigger and that ratio looked a little off to me, but eeeesh, I want one!!

I was too skeered to ask him if I could see it.


----------



## m&amp;m (Mar 14, 2009)

We just got back from Belize, and I got to see 2 other Kindles.  I've yet to see a single one in the US, so how odd is it that two travelers (neither lives permanently in the US) had them?  It was really exciting to see other Kindle owners on vacation.


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

This topic is really making me smile.  I think some of you need to add that enabler badge to your signatures.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My K was the Kindle in the wild today.  One attorney I was working with said he got one about six weeks ago for his birthday.  Another attorney said his daughter-in-law owned one and loved it.  I invited them both to KindleBoards.  The attorney who just received one loved my skin and my cover.  So I got to talk about DecalGirl and M-edge.  Don't get fussy, I told him about Oberon also.  
I told them I'd be posting about them when I got home today.  I hope they both decide to check us out. 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, my K ended up being commented on again yesterday.  I was eating lunch and the boy serving me said that his buddy just came home from the service and he had a K.  Then an older man stopped at my table and talked to me about books for about 10 minutes, and he knew what my K was.  
Today, while eating dinner, the waitress spent a couple minutes talking to me about my K.  
It's been a very productive week for me in terms of showing off my K.
deb


----------



## cloudyvisions (May 21, 2009)

I was just in Italy for 5 weeks for a dig, and there were 4 of us out of the group of 70 that brought our Kindles along with us. But one morning while eating breakfast at the hotel, I saw a couple walk in carrying a Kindle 2 and a DX, my first - and only - time seeing the DX! I didn't find out if they are US or European visitors, but it was neat to see the DX while being there.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw a kindle in the wild when I was boarding a plane a couple of months ago.  There was a lady with a kindle in the front of the line (I'm usually toward the back...I'm not about stampeding to the gate!), but I lost her in the jet bridge and never saw her once I got on the plane.  It was a K2, I think.  I would like to see a DX in the wild!  Not that I need any enabling.  

I would have liked to talk to her, but I think I would have been too shy.  

I've had quite a few people ask me about mine, though!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Saw my first Kindle in the wild   a couple of days ago while waiting for service on my car.  I was just sitting there, reading my K1, and noticed someone with a K2 about 15 feet away.  I'd never seen a K2 before, and it's slimmer than I had thought, so at first I wasn't sure if it was a Kindle.  Also too shy to strike up a Kindle Konversation.  

N


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

this topic makes me want to go wild kindle hunting lol


----------



## n8800 (Aug 20, 2009)

Lol most kindle's i see around here are at coffee shops or at parks! When i read the title i thought you found a kindle in the wild


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. . .depending on the time of day. . . .coffee shops and parks can be really wild!


----------



## MelindaW (Dec 30, 2008)

I've seen around 10 or so Kindles in the wild.  I've seen several on my daily commute on the train--another K1 and several K2s.  One of my coworkers has a K2.  I've seen several on flights--mostly K1s but also several K2s.  On one cross-country roundtrip, I saw four Kindles.  Shortly after the K2 came out, I was in the airport, reading my Kindle of course, and a woman came up to me.  She wanted to know why her K1 that she had just purchased used was not working.  It turns out that she had flown out to PDX the week before, reading the kindle on her flight, left the wireless on all week, and not charged it again and was surprised when I suggested that the battery had probably run out.  I had packed my charger in my checked luggage, so I couldn't help her. 

Edited to replace "carry on" with "checked".  Checked luggage is the luggage that you can't access.  (For some reason, I make this mistake all of the time.)


----------



## DoubleDog (May 1, 2009)

I only seen one kindle in the wild... but it was a sad sighting.

I was at my local shopping mall and I parked to go into B&N (for a non K book) and as I got out of my truck I noticed a K2 sitting on the passenger seat of the car next to me. All alone.... in the heat..... with ear buds trailing out of it. Poor kindle roasting in the august sun in an old subcompact....  sad day. 

I patted my bag to make sure my K was safe and headed into B&N where it was nice and cool. 

I was kinda surprised someone would leave it out like that... there was also an ipod sitting out in plain view on the back seat.... just an invitation to get your car broken into... IMHO


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I was wondering if you came out of B&N and saw the car broken into because in most places that would probably be the case.

Two or three years ago we took the kids to Fairy Tale Town in Sacramento.  When we came out there was a whole row of cars - probably about 15-20 - that had had their passenger window smashed.  Car, after car, after car.  We ran to find security and they told us that happens there on a regular basis.  They don't even call the police anymore because the police don't have time to pursue it.

Sad.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yet to see a single one, makes me wonder if people read in the South!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe you'll see more in the fall and winter when it's a bit cooler.  

deb


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I've yet to see one.  When I get my Kindle, it will be the first one I've ever seen in person.Ever.

Of course I WILL have to take mine out and about and show him/her off.  (well, until I meet my new Kindle, I won't know if it's a him or her...)


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I saw 3 and a Sony 505 just in my subway car on Thursday.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Octochick said:


> Yet to see a single one, makes me wonder if people read in the South!


LOL! I was having similar thoughts.



drenee said:


> Maybe you'll see more in the fall and winter when it's a bit cooler. deb


Again....I was having similar thoughts.  Right now, it's so hot in south Louisiana that _I_ don't last long outside. If the heat didn't get my Kindle, I'm afraid the mosquitoes might. Yep. When the weather's cooler--mid-Nov. or....whenever!


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I live in Central Florida and this has been such a hot and humid summer - even by Florida standards.  I kind of feel like I should check every so often to make sure I am not really melting.

Ah...but November, December and January!  I can sit outside on my patio and read.  I'll have my Kindle by then.  I'll be so happy - and I'll be someone who reads in the south.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I hve seen a couple at the airport in the last year, but I convinced my co-worker to get a K2 and another is going to get one for her 12 yr old grandaughter for Christmas. 

thephantomsgirl- I also live in central Florida (south west of Orlando) so yes we do read in the south! Maybe we will have to think about a Florida get together once you have your Kindle.
I don't generally take my Kindle out with me since I don't want to leave it in the car and I am afraid I will leave it behind or spil something on it.

Lynn L


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I've seen "tamed" Kindles, in the box to be delivered at work.  I smile and say to myself woot at least there's some one in the know.  And if I can I write congrats on the UPS smart label.


----------



## thephantomsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Lynn said:


> thephantomsgirl- I also live in central Florida (south west of Orlando) so yes we do read in the south! Maybe we will have to think about a Florida get together once you have your Kindle.
> I don't generally take my Kindle out with me since I don't want to leave it in the car and I am afraid I will leave it behind or spil something on it.


Lynn - I'd be interested in a Florida get-together! It's getting closer and closer to when I can order my Kindle!


----------



## knanna (Aug 1, 2009)

I once saw a woman reading on an e-Reader at a coffee shop.  I'm not sure if it was a Kindle or a different e-reader, but I think it was a Kindle.  This was probably a year ago (or more).  First time I had ever seen one and I thought 'how weird, why would someone want to read on one of those?'.  But, look at me now, I'm a Kindle lover.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I findd it fun in my small town population 400 year around folks (meaning we don't count the summer doubling). on 4th of July there were 4 kindles in town all K2s. Now there is a 5th one being purchased , he came to ask me question after a trip to friends who had one. 
sylvia


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

I have yet to see a kindle in the wild around here (st louis), but I rarely go to coffee shops or bookstores (any more). I also don't get much interest in my kindle. I take it to the exercise room at work every day, and to the cafeteria. Nobody shows any interest at all. I have a custom skin on it and an oberon cover.
My attempts at enabling have also been dismal failures. My best friend, who has deployed to iraq, was the one who first got me interested. She told me her brother was going to get her a kindle for her birthday, for while she was deployed. I was intriqued, googled kindle, read everything I could on it, and bought myself one. Her birthday was in july, she is now in iraq and does not have a kindle- I guess they didn't get her one.
My parents both read a lot, and my older sister absolutely devours books. Neither of my parents have the least interest in even holding my kindle, they say they dont' read THAT much. While my sister was undergoing her last round of chemo (currently in another round), they sort of became interested, and asked some questions about maybe getting one for her. She got better, and they are no longer interested in getting her one. I think they just felt helpless to do anything to make her better, and wanted to just do SOMETHING.
Both of these people would LOVE a kindle, I know they would. I even think my parents would, but I can't afford to buy any of them a kindle. My parents would probably never take it out of the box, convinced it would be too complicated, and it would go in their closet, like the digital picture frame I got them last year (just noticed the box in their closet yesterday).
they don't know what they are missing.
vickie


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I volunteer at Scottish Rite a Children's hospital in Dallas took my K2 in with me one monday right after I got it showed it to several friends a couple of which are huge readers like me.  I got an email from one of them a couple days ago asking about where I got my skin and cover she had just gotten hers for a birthday present.The funny thing is she knew nothing about it until I told her and then showed her mine,  So I directed her to Bobarra and DG   Will tell her tomorrow about KB.

I only hope the annual book sale to help support the hospital does not suffer too much with 2 of its biggest contributers now reading on the K2.  I'm sure it won't.  A lot of us read .


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I _still_ haven't seen a Kindle in the wild here in Ohio. I get a lot of questions about mine, though.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I _still_ haven't seen a Kindle in the wild here in Ohio. I get a lot of questions about mine, though.


Same here! Except I'm in NYC. I just wish I managed to read more than a sentence on the bus without being asked about it constantly though


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

An older lady at church knows I have (and love) a K2. This morning, she pulled me over to her husband and asked me to show them both all about it. They loved how clear the print was (thanks to the font hack), how you could increase the font so easily, and the text-to-speech feature. The final selling point was when I pointed out the Guttenburg Project catalog and that they could download over 20,000 classics for free over the whispernet! I think they are going to get it for each other for an early Christmas present. The wife was also very, very, very impressed with my Oberon cover. 

Sure wish we could get commissions on these things!


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I just got back from a week in Maui. I saw several K2 and KK in the airport and on the plane there and back. My DH also saw a woman reading her K2 at the pool one afternoon. This was the first time I've ever seen one in the wild and all told there were probably at least 6 or 7.

EllenR


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

fastdogs said:


> I have yet to see a kindle in the wild around here (st louis), but I rarely go to coffee shops or bookstores (any more). I also don't get much interest in my kindle. I take it to the exercise room at work every day, and to the cafeteria. Nobody shows any interest at all. I have a custom skin on it and an oberon cover.
> My attempts at enabling have also been dismal failures.


fastdogs,
Don't be too disappointed. You may be doing more enabling then you think. I've been trying to get one of my coworkers to get a kindle since he reads so often, but, alas, he still hasn't purchased one yet. However, another coworker approached me the other day to ask me some questions about getting a kindle.

PS--My dad and mum should get one, too, but I haven't been able to convince them to plunk down the $300 for one, yet. And I don't understand why my husband isn't even remotely interested in a kindle. He loves his ACER 8.9" laptop for its portability but lugs around thick paperbacks instead of just getting a kindle.


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

The only other kindle I've seen is my sister's. My sister has seen one in the wild; she'd left her kindle sitting on the front desk at work and looked up while doing a haircut and saw someone holding a kindle that had the same screensaver on that's hers did when she left it. According to her coworkers, she went stark white until she realized it wasn't her kindle.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

....


----------



## ApothecaryDan (Aug 24, 2009)

I was at the Y waiting for my daughter's Swim lessons to finish and I noticed a Mother, who was also waiting for her child, had a K2.  She tried to talk me into upgrading my K1, but I told her my wife has a K2 and I'm fine with my ol' trusty reader.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just saw a kindle on the subway Sunday.  I never see them on the NJ Transit trains and I'd just come back from Long Branch to the city and then got on the C train at Penn Station.  When I walked into the train, there was a woman who wanted to know which train she was already on, a C or an E?  I sat two seats from her and the man between us was reading on his K2.  It was white (skinless) and the cover was folded back.  It looked like the Amazon cover.  I kept looking at his kindle but he was so engrossed in reading that I didn't say anything.  As I got up to leave, I noticed that the woman on the other side of him was just staring at his kindle.

This is only the 4th kindle in the wild that I've ever seen.  The first one was last year around the time I got mine -- a man standing on the subway reading his K1.  The other time was the best -- 4th of July in Clinton Cove Park on the Hudson.  Older couple each reading their kindles -- a real Kindle Kouple.  They could have been an ad for Amazon -- so cute and looked like the couple that reads their kindles together stays together.

I haven't been to an airport since I've had mine.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

911jason said:


> ....





ApothecaryDan said:


> I was at the Y waiting for my daughter's Swim lessons to finish and I noticed a Mother, who was also waiting for her child, had a K2. She tried to talk me into upgrading my K1, but I told her my wife has a K2 and I'm fine with my ol' trusty reader.


Welcome 911Jason and ApothecaryDan to KindleBoards. Please take a minute and go to Introductions and Welcomes and introduce yourself.
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks Deb... I especially like your quote of my edited post!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Your post was so interesting.  It needed shared again.  
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

drenee said:


> Your post was so interesting. It needed shared again.
> deb


Yeah, I realized I had done a "no no" by asking about the "font hack" without searching for the info first. After I found the info, I came back and edited out my question.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't worry about reasking questions.  Especially as a newbie.  The Boards have gotten very large and sometimes you just want an answer RIGHT NOW.  We have some great members who know where to find the answers quickly and they usually can post a link for you and point you in the right direction.  
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

drenee said:


> Don't worry about reasking questions. Especially as a newbie. The Boards have gotten very large and sometimes you just want an answer RIGHT NOW. We have some great members who know where to find the answers quickly and they usually can post a link for you and point you in the right direction.
> deb


Thanks Deb, that's good to know... most forums I browse someone will bite your head off if you dare to ask a question that has been answered within the past 10 years!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

That is definitely something we do not do to our members.  I'm sure you've spent some time looking around and you'll find we have a community here.  Our members care about each other and share a lot of life's experiences from the temperature every morning to what kind of kitchen appliances we use and tea or coffee we drink.  Besides being enthusiastic K users, we love life and love sharing it in this forum.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ApothecaryDan said:


> She tried to talk me into upgrading my K1, . . . . .


She was just doing her job! LOL!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I took the NJ Transit Trains round trip NYC-Asbury Park, NJ again today.  Two hours each way and I saw no kindles on those trains except my own.  Took the subway to Columbus Circle when I got back and didn't see any on the subway this time.  But on the exit escalator up I was right behind a man holding a K1 closed in a Black M-Edge cover.  He was holding it at his side, so the bottom of it was just staring right at me.  There must be a lot of them in the city, but I rarely see them.  Saw two this week though.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> There must be a lot of them in the city, but I rarely see them.


I have the same type of experience...I think because the Kindles are so small it is easy to miss them when people have them out. I saw a woman reading one at a stop light in the city and it took me half a minute to figure out that she was looking down at a K2!

Sometimes it's a good thing if people don't notice...I was reading Waiting for Spring about a week ago and was at a particularly exciting part. I got on the subway and was really looking forward to reading but as soon as I sat down the guy next to me started asking about my K2. He had a K1 (at home) and wanted to talk about the differences. I ended up talking to him until I got to my stop .  Oh well, the price we pay for using fascinating technology!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw my first Kindle in the Wild Tuesday while waiting at the eye doctors.  In fact, I was doing such a good job of not looking at anyone I almost missed it.  Then I realized there was a Kindle owner's knees almost touching my knees in this very small waiting room.  I didn't want to appear rude and interrupt him, but I did comment that I wished I had my Kindle with me, too.  He smiled and said his is with him everywhere.  He had a brown leather covered Kindle minus the undies (skin).


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I have yet to see a Kindle in the wild... Maybe one day.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Annie said:


> I have yet to see a Kindle in the wild... Maybe one day.


I said this very thing last week and then one appeared. Don't look for one and you will see one.


----------



## AnthonyYacullo (Oct 14, 2009)

I've only ever seen 1 kindle in the wild and that was March of 2008 when flying back to NJ from Disney World. Became totally obsessed with getting one after that point. I settled on a Sony 505 for awhile BUT just got a refurbished K1 about 2 weeks ago and I LOVE IT. I give both my ereaders equal time tho! I got the k1 because it was the right price for a second e reader($150) I didnt want to spend over $200 on getting a second one.Plus I like having a user replacable battery(despite owning and Iphone haha) and the SD card capabilities. Did I make the right decision folks going for the k1? I didnt care about the text to speech feature.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

AnthonyYacullo said:


> I've only ever seen 1 kindle in the wild and that was March of 2008 when flying back to NJ from Disney World. Became totally obsessed with getting one after that point. I settled on a Sony 505 for awhile BUT just got a refurbished K1 about 2 weeks ago and I LOVE IT. I give both my ereaders equal time tho! I got the k1 because it was the right price for a second e reader($150) I didnt want to spend over $200 on getting a second one.Plus I like having a user replacable battery(despite owning and Iphone haha) and the SD card capabilities. Did I make the right decision folks going for the k1? I didnt care about the text to speech feature.


Welcome to KB, Anthony! For the $150, you can't beat the K1. I've had mine for over a year and am still in love!  I'm curious: what do you use the Sony for now that you've got a Kindle? I have thought about getting one for library e-books. Any other advantages?

N


----------



## AnthonyYacullo (Oct 14, 2009)

I got it about a year ago or so, I had it before I got the kindle. The sony store actually has a few different books then Amazon. Some different Disney ebooks(i'm a disney geek and a disney podcaster) Plus I enjoy the native PDF viewing that it has for tech docs at work (I'm in IT) Plus I have a ton of books on it still I have to read on it. Theres thing on each that I enjoy.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

My only sighting was at the Austin airport in June 09 of a techie little family... a mom with 2 young children. The little boy was busy with a laptop connected to an ipod & the mom & girl were both reading kindles.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Last week we were in the Holiday Inn in Lancaster, PA having breakfast.  I did not have my Kindle 1 with me at breakfast, I had the netbook and was surfing KB instead.  (The idea was that I could be somewhat more social with my husband with the netbook.  )  But I WAS wearing my KindleBoards long sleeved t-shirt.  A lady saw it and came over to discuss Kindles with me--she had a Kindle 2.  It was the first one I'd seen in the wild, and the first Kindle 2 my husband had seen.  Of course I told her about KindleBoards and to come on down!

Betsy


----------



## selli (May 6, 2009)

Was visiting Texas last week and at the Texas State History Museum, I saw an employee reading a Kindle.  That was the first Kindle I had seen "in the wild".  I read mine in the airport for hours (first time I didn't really mind the long layovers) and on the flights, and was asked about it twice.


----------



## mindreader (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm in NY and must say I've been seeing Kindles pretty often since the K2 came out.  For the past several months, I'd say an avg of 2 a month at various points during my commute or just out-n-about.  Mostly K2s, though I saw my first DX on the bus a few weekends ago.  (Looked pretty cool.  I'd thought DX's were huge, but it was actually a nice size.)

I've only seen 2 K1s in all this time, with the second one being yesterday... in my office building, no less!  I was beginning to think mine was the only K1 left in town.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! I live in NY too, but am yet to see even one Kindle in the wild  . I keep on looking but only know of mine and get asked quite a lot about it (makes reading on my commute kind of a chore, so sometimes I just listen to my ipod if I'm not in the mood). I would love to see a DX though


----------



## AnthonyYacullo (Oct 14, 2009)

I haven't even seen a Kindle in NYC yet, though then again I only go there every few months or so. But even when I've gone to do work in the city I've never seen them on NJ Transit, the PATH or subway. They must be hiding...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

AnthonyYacullo said:


> I haven't even seen a Kindle in NYC yet, though then again I only go there every few months or so. But even when I've gone to do work in the city I've never seen them on NJ Transit, the PATH or subway. They must be hiding...


I've used my kindle on NJ Transit (North Jersey Coast line), but I've not seen others there. I use NJ Transit about once a month.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

AnthonyYacullo said:


> I haven't even seen a Kindle in NYC yet, though then again I only go there every few months or so. But even when I've gone to do work in the city I've never seen them on NJ Transit, the PATH or subway. They must be hiding...


They are out there....


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

The only time I ever saw a Kindle "in the wild" was the day after I got mine.  Because of that, I assumed they would be everywhere.  Now it's 4 months later and I have yet to see another one "in the wild".


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Not so much a Kindle in the wild, but Halle Berry gave a major shout out in favor of her Kindle when on the Tyra show today.

Sorry, if I should have placed this in a celebrity Kindle thread - didn't see one.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Flying from Dallas to Jacksonville the other day the lady next to me was reading her Kindle 1 and the gentleman directly in front of us was reading his Kindle 2.  This is the first time that I have spotted one, not to mention-2, in the wild.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I saw mine a week or so ago. A lady at Target trying to pick out a book light. She was carrying her K around naked but put in her purse
like it was made of glass. I talked to her and told her about this board so maybe she checked it out, she was excited to learn there were lots of cover options


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

This thread surprises me - I thought there were kindles everywhere in the US!  On the other hand, maybe you think we have kangaroos jumping down main streets too!  Well, actually there was one today until it, um, took a wrong turn into a car. 

I saw my first ever kindle on a junk boat in Vietnam where a girl was showing it to a Vietnamese child on the boat.  His eyes kind of glazed over.  But from that point on (almost 18 months ago - May last year) I wanted one.  Finally in late October with the release of the K2I - I now have my own kindle.  I have an Oberon cover (purple ROH) which arrived yesterday but am still waiting on her undies to arrive from decalgirl, so she simply sits in the Amazon cover.  And her overcoat will be a BB bag which should also arrive shortly.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Pushka, that's a good kindle siting.

There are still more people carrying around books than kindles in the USA.  That's why it's so cool whenever I see one (or two in the case of the older kindle couple in a park on 4th of July).


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Pushka said:


> On the other hand, maybe you think we have kangaroos jumping down main streets too! Well, actually there was one today until it, um, took a wrong turn into a car.


No! Please say it ain't so! 

N


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It happens quite frequently.  Kangaroos are actually a pest in many areas.  We have an island here called Kangaroo Island.  It is a favourite wildeness spot.  Kangaroos and koalas everywhere.  And unfortunately for the kangaroos they simply jump out in front of cars, especially at dawn and dusk when they get dazzled by lights.  Hitting a big red will write off a 4WD and perhaps cause serious injuries to people.  And of course the kangaroo. And the koalas are so prolific here they are eating themselves out of their food source so they are being sterilised to limit breeding.

I live in a capital city and we frequenly have koalas coming in for a drink as we are in drought.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Your kangaroo problem sounds like our deer problem.  
I've hit two in my SUV and did about $5K damage each 
time.
deb


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

drenee said:


> Your kangaroo problem sounds like our deer problem.
> I've hit two in my SUV and did about $5K damage each
> time.
> deb


Oh dear! (sorry, couldn't help it!) 

But yes, exactly that!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Saw another Kindle on TV tonight.  Kitty was reading hers in bed (with a cover I have never seen) on Brothers & Sisters.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Saw another Kindle on TV tonight. Kitty was reading hers in bed (with a cover I have never seen) on Brothers & Sisters.


I saw that and wondered what cover was on her Kindle too!


----------



## rememberandhope (Nov 11, 2009)

I saw 2 kindles and a sony 300 on the subway this week alone. I feel like i have just never noticed them before because they seem to be all over the place


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

My hubby has a barbershop. Two of his customers have Kindles that they bring in to read while they wait.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I saw that and wondered what cover was on her Kindle too!


Hmmm, I wonder if we could find out some how...not that I need one (just got the Oberon RRG for my b-day from my wonderful husband!), but I'm sure a new cover would peak someone's interest.


----------

